# music filing system



## mike doyle (Nov 8, 2018)

anyone know of a system such as LR but for music files, mp3, flac, shn etc


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Nov 8, 2018)

I use MusicBee on Windows, and I'm pretty satisfied with it. If you're on a Mac, I can't help you except to suggest that you Google "mac music library organizer".


----------



## tspear (Nov 8, 2018)

I found MusicBee super powerful but has a horrible UI design, is very confusing and somewhat frustrating.
I use MediaMonkey to organize my library, and Dopamine as my regular player.

Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Nov 10, 2018)

Calibre is an interesting choice as it will let you put most any kind of file there (not just books).  It doesn't DO much with anything but books, but you can edit, search change metadata, etc.  It tends to work nicely for anything with titles, authors, etc.  I use it for scanned-in sheet music, also keeping midi files along with the pdf's when I have them.


----------



## tspear (Nov 10, 2018)

Interesting, I use Calibre to manage my eBooks. Never thought about it for music.

Tim


----------



## Chris Wimlett (Dec 23, 2018)

I've used JRiver Media Centre  cataloguing and playback for a number of years and have always been happy - it can play just about any audio or video file and has very powerful tagging and editing features.


----------



## ReginaldKetteringham (Mar 28, 2019)

Old post, I know but have a serious look at MediaMonkey (dot com). Not sure there's anything you can't do with it for music file collections!


----------

